# Einsatzzweck Maven



## reibi (13. Dez 2010)

Hallo

Habe gerade mit meinem Arbeitskollegen diskutiert, ob man maven dazu verwenden sollte, eine Applikation auf die Zielplattform zu deployen.

Meine Meinung ist eigentlich, dass Maven zwar ein Buildtool ist, aber nur für den Entwickler. Wenn man mit Java eine App baut, wofür Maven ja hilfreich sein soll, dann sollte diese ja lokal sowie auf einer möglichen Zielplattform laufen. Getreu dem Motto "build once, run everywhere".

Wie seht Ihr denn das?


----------



## maki (13. Dez 2010)

> Meine Meinung ist eigentlich, dass Maven zwar ein Buildtool ist


Sehe ich genauso.



> aber nur für den Entwickler


Nö, auch für einen CI Server, der ggf. über den Klick auf einen Button ein neues Release (Version hochzählen, ein Tag in SVN anlegen, etc.) erstellen & Deployen kann.
Achtung: Deployen in diesem Sinne bedeutet: In Maven repos verteilen, nicht auf Prod. Servern.

Maven ist kein Deploy Tool im klassischen Sinne: Anwendungen auf Prod. Server verteilen, das geht, ist aber ein Missbrauch und macht den Server Admin nicht glücklich auf Dauer, da Maven da nicht viel Unterstützung mitbringt, ist halt ein Buildtool.


----------



## reibi (13. Dez 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nö, auch für einen CI Server, der ggf. über den Klick auf einen Button ein neues Release (Version hochzählen, ein Tag in SVN anlegen, etc.) erstellen & Deployen kann.


Klaro, sowas hatte ich mit eingeschlossen.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Achtung: Deployen in diesem Sinne bedeutet: In Maven repos verteilen, nicht auf Prod. Servern.


Genau diese Aussage war mich wichtig. Danke



maki hat gesagt.:


> Maven ist kein Deploy Tool im klassischen Sinne: Anwendungen auf Prod. Server verteilen, das geht, ist aber ein Missbrauch


Missbrauch - Das ist genau mein reden


----------



## maki (13. Dez 2010)

Maven2 hat zwar viele Einsatzzwecke (Build & Dependency Management, Reports, Release Managament), ist aber keine EierLegendeWollMilchSau für absolut alles.

Build ist eine Sache wie du sagst ("Für den Entwickler"), aber ein Serveradmin der eine SW installiert/updated hat ganz andere Anforderungen.

Deployment Automation vs. Build Automation | Javalobby


----------

